# Please send some good vibes my way



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 12, 2014)

So, I took my cats in to the vet today to get the normal exam and their vaccinations and some help with fleas. I dropped them off at the animal hospital right next to my work, my first time taking them there.

I just got a call back from the vet. He found a heart murmur with my boy Jack. He wants to do an ultrasound to determine the cause, because apparently with some causes you can give steroids to help, but with others that can be a really bad thing to do.

Problem is, I can't really handle that financially. Jack had two medical crises in late 2012 that drained me, even with friends pitching in. Then last year was a disaster as far as employment goes, which made trying to recover from the vet bills nigh impossible.

Add on top I have major car bills coming up (insurance, registration, and my car will be coming due for its every-30k overhaul instead of the normal oil change). I was planning and had a handle on how to pay for those, but this complication sends those into a tailspin.

Please don't misunderstand. I'm not looking for handouts, just emotional support.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 12, 2014)

My cats are my world, I don't know how I would cope if they were ill and I couldn't afford the bill. I have mine insured which is pretty cheap, only about £16 a month to cover my two cats. My boy cat suffers constantly with uti's and has been catheterised and had overnight stays several times, which fortunately for me the insurance has covered. It might be with trying to insure them if you could afford it as it would put your mind at rest. I'm so sorry for you as this must be heartbreaking. It may pan out that he just has a heart condition that he has to live with with no treatment, both my grandma and my dad have congenital heart murmurs which have no treatment available and my gran lived until she was into her 90's with no treatment for it. Just do the best you can for him, that's all you can do. xxx


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had a heart murmur for years and have done fine.  Not saying that is always the case.  I understand that.  I would discuss with the doctor what the prognosis is either way and then see what you can do.

I understand that finances can affect what we can do for our "babies"  We just bought a house and all 3 of our dogs need their teeth cleaned.  They are big dogs so it will be expensive.  I'm hoping our tax return will be enough to pay for it!


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 12, 2014)

My thoughts are with you, I hope they find its something they can manage and it doesn't wipe your expenses too bad.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 12, 2014)

The vet was really nice about it. He even waived one of the hospitalization fees as a courtesy, since our businesses are neighbors.

The x-ray and ultrasound should be soon, but he wasn't pushing for an immediate lets-schedule-now, because of finances. He did say that they should be done within a month or so of each other.

I've just given my two Frontline, and Jack the first application of this spray the vet wants him to have on his scratching wounds (Vetericyn VF). I also put a cone collar on him backwards, at his suggestion.

It's still going to be dicey. Hopefully I can figure out how to swing it. Luckily next week I'll be working a full week, and have some bonus hours this week and the following week... That, and my tax return might get me through this.

Thank you for your support. My aunt and uncle's dog has a heart murmur. While cats and dogs have different sources for heart murmurs, it's still something that I've seen an animal live with. What scares me the most about it is that he didn't have it before when being checked by vets.

And it was both heartwarming and amusing that two of the nurses/techs at the clinic were playfully fighting over who to help me to the car. (Carrying two cat carriers and the meds would have been a real juggle by myself.) In the end each carried one while I carried the meds. <3 I was definitely getting a good vibe from this place.


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 13, 2014)

Ask if your vet's office will do PaymentBanc. It's not really a credit line, but more an agree to pay over time, with automatic deductions from your bank account. It's pretty easy to qualify, unlike some of the credit places. It won't allow routine things like shots or checkups, but for unexpected vet expenses like illness or injury, it's wonderful. I've used them twice, and it let me split a 1k bill over about 15 months, which was a lifesaver financially.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll have to check it out. Another friend also linked me to a medical bills credit card, and both vets I've taken my kitties to are listed on their site as accepting that card.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 13, 2014)

grayceworks said:


> Ask if your vet's office will do PaymentBanc. It's not really a credit line, but more an agree to pay over time, with automatic deductions from your bank account. It's pretty easy to qualify, unlike some of the credit places. It won't allow routine things like shots or checkups, but for unexpected vet expenses like illness or injury, it's wonderful. I've used them twice, and it let me split a 1k bill over about 15 months, which was a lifesaver financially.


 
Please think carefully about setting up auto deductions. It would take to much typing to go into the problems I have had with such. Sort version once they have you permission to auto deduct they can continue until you convince them to stop. Don't ask how I know... After filing Federal complaints the investigating officer told me not even a bank can stop them. I have quit all auto pays and online banking. Just to dangerous


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 13, 2014)

cmzaha, thank you for the reminder. I don't like auto deductions either. It's definitely something to be aware of.


----------



## neeners (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry about your kitty.  my thoughts are with you and your boy Jack.  *hug*


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 14, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> The vet was really nice about it. He even waived one of the hospitalization fees as a courtesy, since our businesses are neighbors...
> ...The x-ray and ultrasound should be soon, but he wasn't pushing for an immediate lets-schedule-now, because of finances. He did say that they should be done within a month or so of each other...
> ...<3 I was definitely getting a good vibe from this place.



So glad the vet appears to be a good one! Please keep us posted on how the kitty is doing. It's so stressful when anyone in the family, furry family included, has an unknown health problem. I hope it turns out to be nothing to worry about! 

And glad that they're working with you on finances too! That's a sign of a caring vet, when they are more concerned about the animal than the money... 



cmzaha said:


> Please think carefully about setting up auto deductions. It would take to much typing to go into the problems I have had with such. Sort version once they have you permission to auto deduct they can continue until you convince them to stop. Don't ask how I know... After filing Federal complaints the investigating officer told me not even a bank can stop them. I have quit all auto pays and online banking. Just to dangerous



Sorry you had a bad experience with an unethical company... And were told incorrect info to boot! Wow. A company is required to stop when given instruction in writing saying that you revoke the permission to auto-draft. If you have given that revokation and they do not stop, then the bank can stop payment through their ACH department -- not the regular check stop payment  people department thing -- has to be the ACH department, and you have to show that you've revoked permission in writing and that the company is still trying to auto-draft (I also have had dealings with an unethical company in the past).  

Fortunately, PaymentBanc is quite ethical, I would not have suggested them otherwise... they have a very nice, simple contract which spells out the exact amounts, the exact dates, and the final date of payment, including the ability to manage online and pay off early, change payment methods, rework the schedule or monthly amounts, or even stop auto-drafts and do monthly online payments if desired.  No interest. No extra fees. Nothing like a credit card... Just a managed payment schedule, better than writing a bunch of post-dated checks to the vet's office, which was my previous method of making payment arrangements LOL. My vet hated that... _(Sure, I'll take 12 post-dated checks and remember to deposit them on the right day every month for you!) :crazy: _ Given the option of either setting up some flexible monthly payments or not getting treatment... I'm glad they had it available as an option, since I don't qualify for credit, and it's cheaper than credit too, due to no interest. And the vet's office can also manage the account there in their office if you prefer. Not all vet's offices are affiliated with them though.

Anyhow, was just a suggestion for anyone who might be in a tight spot with their furry family.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel for you and hope it's not a sign of something serious. One of my cats developed a heart murmur but the vet said it was age. He lived another 2 years after the diagnosis so it's not always a sign of something which is life threatening. I'm not trying to mitigate your concern. I'm just saying it can be age related.

I also understand the car situation and tight finances. I'm in the same situation right now. However, it sounds like you found a great veterinary place. My vet allowed us to set up a monthly payment plan before anything major (that is expensive) but we've been going to him for years. (He was our vet when I was a kid and he just retired 2 years ago.) It wasn't auto deductions. One of us would just stop in once a month and make a payment. Since you're neighboring businesses, perhaps they would be willing to set up a payment plan for you.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Apr 14, 2014)

(((hugs))) from me too!  Our senior dog has a heart murmur and I completely understand your situation.  The meds we buy for him every month are killing our savings but we love our dog too much not to buy them and then there's the regular blood work and xrays to ensure the meds are dosed correctly and his blood levels are fine.

It's hard .. because it's not going to cure him, it's only delaying the inevitable.

My hubby and I have talked and talked about it and while we won't stop buying his meds as long as we have a dime to our names, we've both shamefully admitted it will be a financial relief when he passes.  We're also constantly worried that some other financial crisis might come up that would force us to make a decision to "buy or not buy" the dog's meds.  

For now, we carry on and enjoy every minute we have with him and he is oblivious to all the worry.  Thank God the cat is healthy.


----------



## Robert B (Apr 14, 2014)

Sending my good thoughts and well wishes your way!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 14, 2014)

There.  Just sent you lots of helpful and positive vibes and a few hugs too. (And some snuggles for your cats!) 

I've been in similar situations over the years with my cat and always felt like such a loser when it was a struggle and a sacrifice to give her the medical care she needed.  After reading this thread, I realize that it is a common situation for many people, not just me. 

Heart murmurs in cats can be funny things. Sheba had one that came and went. It took 4 vets and 2 years to determine for sure if she had one, we were lucky it was very mild. 

I truly hope that you'll be able to find a way to work this out.


----------



## la-rene (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel your pain.  

Pet Health Insurance is a godsend.  I have it for my boy.  It has paid for itself for years to come.  I have a high money plan, but it's $280 a year, a $250 Deductible then I pay 20%, $10,000 per incident with $150,000 lifetime payout.  There are other plans that don't cost as much, but my cat seems to be high maintenance and we have gotten back more than we've paid in since we got the plan.  I'm hoping I will be able to drop his plan to a lower fee plan soon, but he still comes up with random illnesses that need to be addressed and he's 5 years old....  He's purebred Himalayan, with chronic eye issues, asthma and now cystitis.  6 months after I rescued him he got a blockage.  That was my first insurance payout....  I love him tho, and I love that I never have to choose between getting him care and rent.

There are plans that will insure cats of any age, if you are thinking that it might be cost prohibitive for an older cat.


----------



## Lin (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm short on time right now, but look into the organization imom. Google them. Did anyone mention care credit?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Apr 15, 2014)

So sorry about your kitty troubles. If it makes you feel better my kitty had a murmur and she was just fine. In any case,  I couldn't have afforded vet bills myself at the time because we were finishing paying off about $50,000 in medical bills for one of our children. Sometimes hard choices have to be made and limits have to be set. I hope things work out for you and your kitties. Keep us informed 
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, the results from the stool test on Cleo came back yesterday (I only just got a sample from Jack today, and will take that in after work). Cleo is free of internal parasites! At least that's good news. Jack is hating the spray I'm supposed to put on his scratches, though he's not fighting me as much on it as he did at first.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm glad the news is good so far, fingers crossed that his tests come back parasite free too.


----------



## Tienne (Apr 15, 2014)

I once had two of my cats get into big trouble at the same time. I had had wall-to-wall carpet put down and you know how the woolly part of the carpet is sort of woven to the rubber backing with some very thin nylon thread? Well, that nylon thread was apparently irresistible to cats so one of them gobbled down 2 feet of it and the other nearly 6 feet! They both needed major surgery ASAP to get it unravelled out of their intestines at approx $3000 a piece. That was a lot of money for me! I was desperate, so I went to the library and loaned a book listing all sorts of charitable foundations and trust funds. (It was called "Legat Håndbogen" in Danish. I'm sorry I don't know what the equivalent of such a book is called in English, but if you ask the librarian maybe they know of such a compendium.) Those kinds of trust funds are often set up by people who leave all their money to a trust fund to be given out to their favourite good causes etc. I found a fund that was set up by two spinster sisters, who loved cats and gave away money to help cats in need. There are often certain criteria that must be fulfilled, but if you wade through some of all the miriad of foundations and trust funds, you are almost certain to find one that can help. I applied and they gave me a grant. They paid all of the vet bills, including the aftercare and medicine. They were truly a Godsend. Maybe you can search for similar foundations or trust funds in the country you live in? There are such foundations for practically any and everything imaginable. I do hope all will be well with little Jack.


----------



## Tienne (Apr 15, 2014)

I did a quick search and found a page that lists a lot of different charitable animal organisations in the U.S. Here's the page;

http://www.poisonedpets.com/financial-assistance-veterinary-bills/

One of the organizations listed is called "The Big Hearts Fund"  and it's "Dedicated to  raising funds and awareness for dogs and cats diagnosed with _heart disease_." There's a link on their webpage where one can apply for financial aid.  

http://bigheartsfund.org


----------



## Jencat (Apr 15, 2014)

My now 14 year old cat was diagnosed with a heart murmur a few months after we moved from MD to TX about 2 years ago.  No idea if our previous vet had missed it or if it was new.  Luckily the tests came back with no indications that anything warranted medical attention, but it sure freaked me out.  I hope Jack doesn't have any serious issues!  Hugs to you and your furry children.  >^..^<


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you, Tienne!

I hope your cat is doing well, Jencat. I worry and freak out over even the littlest of things with these two. They're really my first forray into being wholly responsible for another life.

And I got the results back from Jack's stool sample. He is also free of parasites! At least that's one thing I don't have to worry about with them.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, when it rains, it pours. Yesterday Jack wasn't comfortable when I got home. I thought it was just a really bad flare-up of oncoming arthritis in his hip... And he was going in today for a follow-up on his neck anyways. Then really late last night I saw heard him straining to use the litterbox and he didn't want breakfast this morning...

He has a urinary blockage, and when the vet took a sample it was bloody.  And I'm next door, but I can't head over to talk to them directly.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 26, 2014)

Our male cat had that and it's really serious, they need a catheter and unblocking or they will have kidney failure and die  it was really expensive though £600 after all the overnight stays etc. we did give him something called metacam which is an anti inflammatory which can help reduce swelling and start things flowing again. I am so sorry, I really feel for you. ((( I hope he's ok.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 26, 2014)

My best friend and her husband's cat had a blockage, just a couple months after they got him, so they know what it's like. It was a week of hospital visits and overnight care and a lot of tests for them. I was helping them get to and from vet visits (best friend was the only driver at the time, and she had to work), and was there when one vet thought it might be cancer and referred them to a more specialized hospital. That was a blow for me because I had just lost my mom to cancer a few weeks before, and it hit me hard even though it wasn't my cat.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 26, 2014)

So Jack has some bladder stones, and that's what caused the blockage. They're trying to get him flushed and stabilized. He's spending the night at the vet's, and it might be a few days before he can come home.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2014)

I hope he recovers quickly and comes home soon.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 27, 2014)

THank you, Hazel. I think I can figure out how to handle this as long as he doesn't need to stay in too long, and if I can space the surgery out to another paycheck.


----------



## Tienne (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor Jack! And poor you too, Flyby. You must be so worried. Thank heaven's you noticed he was straining and caught it in time. Once they have a blockage, time is of the essence and it's such a relief to hear he got help in time. I hope he will okay and that he'll be back home soon.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 27, 2014)

That was exactly the problem with my cat, they are prone to getting blocked again immediately after as everything is sore and swollen. Try and get some anti inflammatory from the vet for when he comes home, we give ours a dose if he ever looks uncomfortable and it seems to do the trick in stopping him blocking up again. They told use to give him special ridiculously expensive urinary food, but it made him sick so I gave up and it doesn't seem to have made any difference so I would give that a miss.


----------



## Carty812 (Apr 27, 2014)

There is a card call care credit that is specifically for this type of thing. Your vet should be able to get you the info if not just google Care Credit and it should come right up. Payments are affordable and they will usually work with you. We breed pitbulls and it can get expensive if they have hip or eye issues we have been using this credit card for long time. Almost all vets in my area take this. 

  Sorry that you are having trouble. Like other have said a murmur can really be a minor thing. Was your symptomatic before you took him to vet? If not may be nothing more than trying to restrict activity so it won't become over exerted. Some people live their whole lives with heart murmur with no problem so let's pray this will be the case for your boy.  Sending prayers your way! 
  Also don't know if you are near a vet school or not but if you are they will sometimes do work cheaper if it comes to that as they can use it as a teaching tools for students. Just a thought! Again wishing you guys the best!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 28, 2014)

Jack is doing much better today! Urine test came back with everything in normal values, and the blood is almost gone from his urine. As long as he keeps up the improvement, they'll be able to remove the catheter tomorrow morning, and release him tomorrow evening. It's definitely a relief to have him do noticeably better each day.

After this will be saving up for everything else he needs, surgery  to remove the stones (I saw the x-ray. I doubt a girlkitty could pass these stones, much less a boy!) and an ultrasound for his heart.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 28, 2014)

Really glad to hear the good news


----------



## Jencat (Apr 28, 2014)

Glad to hear Jack is doing better!  Two of our male cats had blockages in the past.  Scary stuff!  The vet recommended an expensive prescription food, but after a while we switched to Blue Buffalo cat food and still haven't had any further problems (knock on wood).


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, the food thing is a bit of a scary idea, though much less scary than him having it again. Even if I don't switch to a different food brand, I'll try to incorporate more wet food into both his and my girl-cat's diet.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 29, 2014)

We were given royal canin urinary diet food for our boy and every time he ate, he threw it back up within about 15 minutes. He started looking really sad and more ill than he was in the first place so I put him back on normal food. He hasn't had another problem thank heavens, but we give him anti inflammatories if he looks a bit iffy to keep everything flowing properly.


----------



## neeners (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad your boy is doing better. What about trying raw diet for cats?  I have dogs who have been on raw for ages and our big 10 year old great dane mix is healthy can be.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 29, 2014)

And Jack is home! First thing he did was run to one of the litter boxes to mark it with pee. He also went and pooped in the other box within about 15 minutes of being home.

I have meds to give him, and special prescription urinary food that he's supposed to eat for a month.


----------



## Tienne (Apr 30, 2014)

That is fantastic, Flyby!!   Congratulations! Way to go, Jack!! Is little Cleo playing offended at being left home alone while he was gone or is she over the moon to see him? 

If I have been gone for any extended period of time, my cats will be extremely happy to see me (for about 2 minutes) and then they wander off like; "Good. You're home. Now follow me and I'll remind you where the can opener is."

When one of my cats was in the hospital once, her blood sibling sat at the front door and waited, meowing intermittently and looking up at the door handle. She stayed there until her sister was home again. Then she went over to her, sniffed her and her travel basket all over and then just wandered off, aloof as ever, as if she'd never been gone. Man, I love cats. LOL I'm so happy for you that Jack's home where he belongs.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 30, 2014)

CLeo very much played it cool and was all, "Oh good, you're home. Things can get back to normal now."

Jack has very much been giving me the cold shoulder, though he did cuddle up after I had fallen asleep. (I fell asleep with Cleo on me, woke with Jack having taken her place.)

They like the change in foods, but it's being a little stressful on me... I can't just leave their food out because they're getting different foods, but between the bulk of the wet food and the water I'm mixing into it (which they love, and gives them more hydration), they can't finish their meal in one sitting. Which means I need to watch them and then go out and put their food back out when they want more.

Also, Jack peed three times last night before I took the garbage out and went to bed, and twice more while I was sleeping. And then again after I gave him his morning meds and scooped the boxes. It's more frequently with smaller amounts at any given time than I'm used to from him, but as long as he's doing it I'm not going to worry.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 1, 2014)

So I'm taking Jack back in as soon as the vet opens up this morning (which is in only a couple hours). He was doing so well, but he's started having problems again latelatelate tonight.  I woke up in the middle of my own sleep time to use necessities myself, and he was back to the scratching-at-but-not-using the litterbox followed by genital licking.  He did ask for and eat more of the wet food mixed with a bit of water when I went to check to see what the non-painkiller med was. 

And Carty-- A friend of mine suggested CareCredit after I was telling her about his heart murmur after his visit to this vet 2.5 weeks ago. I hadn't applied then because I wanted to look into it more, but I just did this morning. If needed, I can run next door to my work to print out the page they gave me with my account number. I'm hoping that won't be necessary, though.

*ETA:* Or maybe I'm getting a false alarm and scaring myself. While I haven't seen him use the box other than when I didn't see any fresh pee spots this late night, there was a huge pee clump where only he pees, that looked to me made of three separate uses. Definitely keeping an eye on his litterbox usage, though.

*ETA2:* And just a couple minutes after I added that note, I heard him scratching at the litterbox and checked when he was done. There was a well-covered fresh pee clump that could only have come from him, so definitely false alarm on my part. Phew.


----------



## katiesue (May 1, 2014)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 1, 2014)

Thank you, katiesue.


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2014)

I'm glad to hear it was a false alarm and Jack is doing better.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 1, 2014)

I'm definitely being very paranoid about his health! My cats are my babies, so I really want to do right by them.


----------



## jules92207 (May 1, 2014)

Yea!!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 6, 2014)

So Jack doesn't seem to like the new stone-dissolving food. I've offered both the wet and the dry versions. Any tips for how to make it more appetizing to him? My only other plan is to just keep offering it to him until he gives in and eats it because he's hungry and it's the only food.


----------



## navigator9 (May 6, 2014)

I understand both the financial straits and the fact that for those of us who are animal lovers, our furry friends are as much family as our human family. My heart goes out to you, and my two rescue cats and I send lots of good thoughts your way. Wishing for a happy outcome.


----------



## Tienne (May 7, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> So Jack doesn't seem to like the new stone-dissolving food. I've offered both the wet and the dry versions. Any tips for how to make it more appetizing to him? My only other plan is to just keep offering it to him until he gives in and eats it because he's hungry and it's the only food.



Cats are creatures of habit and don't always take too kindly to change. Try mixing a little of the new food into his old brand of food and make the transition gradual by increasing the amount of new food in the mix a little at a time and see if that doesn't help him along. 

I have just had to wean my yearling "kittens" off their kitten food and they were not happy campers, LOL but by gradually increasing the amount of "grownup" food they got at each meal, they are now full-fledged grownup food eating *cats* and not my fuzzy wuzzy little kittens anymore. The transition took a week / ten days. T'was just as hard for me to see them leave their childhood behind as it was for them! They just grow up way too fast! LOL


----------



## Winterspring (May 7, 2014)

My oldest girl has a heart murmur, too. She's 14. She's also blind, has high blood pressure and a little benign tumor leaning on her thyroid. 

She's also an ornery little snot that hisses at the other cats when they've moved away from her and beats them up when they get too close. She's also spoiled rotten. She is my baby!!! 

While the murmur is cause for concern, I'm sure you and your vet will work something out. Jack probably doesn't even notice a difference. Definitely follow up, but you probably don't have to panic. If Jack is anything like Kibitz, he's going to be just fine!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 7, 2014)

It turns out that the whole reason for switching from one prescription diet to another was wrong. Heh. THe one vet he saw last week thought the S/O food wasn't a dissolution diet... Turns out it is, so he's back on that and eating it happily.  And he's back on the meds from last week, and that seems to have improved his mood. 

He's also being very spoiled, not finishing his meal and then demanding it again an hour and a half later.


----------



## Saponista (May 11, 2014)

My beloved baby was run over and killed last night, I am in pieces. Don't know what to do with myself. I know it is common in America to keep cats inside, but in Europe we always let them roam unless they are pedigree so please don't judge me for that. I feel broken and empty right now.


----------



## jules92207 (May 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CaraBou (May 11, 2014)

Soponista! How awful!  I am so sorry! :cry:


----------



## Ruthie (May 11, 2014)

I am so sorry!  Here in rural U.S., we do often let our cats roam, and once a cat gets used to that, they will never be happy inside.  So no judgement here, just a sadness for your loss.


----------



## Hazel (May 11, 2014)

Saponista - 

I'm so sorry for you and I understand your grief. I don't know about other areas of America but it's not common in my area to keep cats inside. I've had neighbors and friends who let their cats out. I've had numerous cats who roamed and several who were hit by cars. I would have preferred to have kept them inside but they wanted out. It was heart-breaking and I felt guilty although intellectually I knew I couldn't always keep them inside. If cats want out, they get out and they were miserable if kept inside.


----------



## Saponista (May 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone, with my epilepsy recurrence, redundancy and now my baby boy being cruelly ripped from me I don't think I can take much more misery at the moment. Hopefully things will start to improve soon.


----------



## neeners (May 11, 2014)

oh, I'm so sorry Saponista! how devastating! good news is bad things happen in 3's, and it sounds like you've hit your 3 already.

 I just don't know how drivers aren't more careful.  how fast are you going to not see an animal darting across the street?!?


----------



## Jencat (May 12, 2014)

Saponista - I'm so sorry about your kitty.  Hugs!


----------



## JusDin (May 12, 2014)

No judgement here either. Being another resident of semi-rural America, my cats--and the cats of everyone I know--roam freely. I would be happier if I could keep them in, however they are having none of it.

My heart breaks for you, I know exactly how you feel. I'm sending good thoughts your way and hoping things start looking up for you soon!


----------



## Tienne (May 12, 2014)

Saponista, this news is beyond tragic. Being a cat mum myself, I know just how great the love can be for a beloved pet and how giant and empty the hole they leave behind in our heart is when they leave. My heart breaks for you that your little boy has been taken from you so suddenly.  I am so, so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Saponista (May 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, just taking it day by day at the moment, totally devastated.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 12, 2014)

*hugs tight* I'm so, so sorry Saponista.


----------



## Saponista (May 13, 2014)

I'm sorry I hijacked your thread flyby, thanks for the hugs


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 6, 2014)

And more bad news. Jack's willingness to eat has been going down the last couple of weeks. At first, the vets thought it was because of the meds he was on, but we took some blood & urine samples yesterday. 

So far the blood sample has come back anemic and with a sky-high WBC count.  Vet is running a leukemia test on it and we're still waiting for the urine results. After they're in, Jack's going to need to go to a specialist.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh flyby, so sorry.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 6, 2014)

That sucks .  I hope whatever he had can be easily treated.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 6, 2014)

And even worse news. Acute leukemia.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh no (((( sending my love your way xxx


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this.   Sending a virtual hug to you both.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear it's leukemia. I had a cat who had it and she was young. I found her scrounging through garbage behind an apartment building near me and took her home. I know how I felt after having her for only a few days. It must be heart breaking for you.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sending lots and lots of hugs...


----------



## Rowan (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear about the leukaemia. Big hugs from me as well.  I hope his treatment goes well and my thoughts are with you. 

Also wanted to say a belated sorry to Saponista. It's devastating to lose a cat to an accident and it sounds like it's on top of a really rough time. We had a brother and sister and lost the brother to a speeding driver. I cried for days, they really are part of the family. I truly hope things improve for you. My thought are with you too.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 6, 2014)

We ended up putting him down. Between its advanced stage, his heart murmur, and the experience my Dad and I went through with my mom's cancer, there was no other option.

I didn't have nearly enough time with him, but loved him and took as best care as I could for what time I had him.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry it had to come to this. Jack was lucky to have had you loving and caring for him. I've been following this thread; but just never joined in because your situation was so similar to ones I've had. Your love and dedication to him was obvious by how hard you were willing to get him the medical care he needed. I'm sure Jack knew how much you loved him.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 7, 2014)

Saponista, I'm sorry for the loss of your kitty too. Don't worry about my judging your decision to let your cat outside. I'm in the U.S., and I made the same choice. My Sheba would literally clim walls and jump out second story windows in order to be outside. Maybe it's because I grew up on a farm, but I just find it unnatural for animals to be wholly secluded indoors. I choose to let her be inside/outside, knowing she might live a much shorter, but more satisfying life.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 7, 2014)

FlybyStardancer - 

You have my deepest condolences. I wish I knew what to say to help ease the pain.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you all. Cleo is going in this evening to get tested for it, since living with Jack put her at risk. I'll know one way or another by tonight. One of my friends is coming with me as moral support.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 7, 2014)

I really hope for some positive news for you. Thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack.  My thoughts are with you. I will keep my fingers crossed for Cleo.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry for all that you and Jack have been through, but am glad he suffers no more.  You undoubtedly made the right decision.  I have great hope for Cleo, even if she tests positive.  My sister had a cat who was likely born with FELV and he lived to a ripe old age.  Think positive!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 7, 2014)

And Cleo's tests came back negative!!

It also turns out that Jack's leukemia was caused by Feline AIDS, rather than FeLV. That's harder to transmit than FeLV. He was negative when we brought him home... but he did have a surgery that included a blood transfusion. Who knows.  Either way, there was no reason to even go looking for him to have it, so know way to know.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm happy for you about Cleo. :grin:


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 8, 2014)

So happy about Cleo!


----------



## neeners (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Jack.  *hugs*  my sincere condolences to you

 Good news about Cleo though.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry about Jack.  I hate when people lose their beloved pets.  They are so much a part of our lives.  Very glad to hear Cleo tested negative.  Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy to know about Cleo! 
Hugs


----------



## Rowan (Jun 11, 2014)

Great news about Cleo, big hugs from me too.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 11, 2014)

My Cleo asked me to write to your Cleo and send her fond regards and best wishes for a long and happy life. She recommends lots of cuteness, lap time, "bread and butter", and purring as the best medicine to offer to you as you mourn the loss of your handsome Jack.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you all.

DeeAnna--pretty kitty!

It took Cleo just shy of a week to adjust to Jack not being here. When she realized that I wasn't going to see him or look for him, she spent two nights calling for him, and in the meantime and several days later she barely touched her food.

And I've had to start playing with her a LOT more, or else she'll decide to go after my legs/feet as toys!


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm a firm believer that animals mourn, too.  Glad you are taking the extra time with Cleo.


----------

